# wolf fish......snakehead cousin?



## skool-of-death (Apr 25, 2004)

I recently purchased a "wolf fish" (not sure scientific name). I never saw a snakehead before until I came here, although Ive heard alot about them. I was noticing some similarities between the two species including head shape, body shape, and very similar color patterns. I was wondering if the "wolf fish" (sometimes called dogfish) was a type of snakehead because they look so much alike and I know they can get over 3 feet long in the wild although some snakeheads ive heard can get much larger . Also, my wolf fish is mean as hell. He's the only fish i ever had attack my hand, twice as a matter of fact. And he instantly pounces on any food item live or dry no matter if he's eaten that day or not. Awesome specimen. Please comment.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i do not belive that they are related. wolfs are from south america, and sh's are from the east, like china.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Thet aren't related to each other, but do have some remarkable resemblances. Besides the shape of the body, they are nboth capable to walk/crawl over land and both species are capable to breat atmospheric air due to their additional breathing organ.


----------



## rumblesushi (Jul 18, 2005)

they're not remotely related. Wolves are characins, they are related to piranhas.


----------



## rumblesushi (Jul 18, 2005)

by the way - what kind of wolf is it? Hoplias or erythrinus?


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

jan said:


> Thet aren't related to each other, but do have some remarkable resemblances. Besides the shape of the body, they are nboth capable to walk/crawl over land and both species are capable to breat atmospheric air due to their additional breathing organ.
> [snapback]1198519[/snapback]​


how long can the stay on land @jan ????


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

remyo said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > Thet aren't related to each other, but do have some remarkable resemblances. Besides the shape of the body, they are nboth capable to walk/crawl over land and both species are capable to breat atmospheric air due to their additional breathing organ.
> ...


I'm not sure about the wolffish or other snakehead species, but the giant snakehead can live for up to 3 days out of the water


----------



## skool-of-death (Apr 25, 2004)

rumblesushi said:


> by the way - what kind of wolf is it? Hoplias or erythrinus?


Dont know, give me some of the differences between the two and maybe I can figure it out. I know some wolf fish have orange fins. Mine does not. His fins have more a yellow tint. Overall brown with black and yellow brindle. His mouth and jaws are blue. Sorry no pic


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Hoplias Aimara....Goliath Wolf Fish

http://f15.aaa.livedoor.jp/~ichthy/thai/aimara4.jpg


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

BraveHeart007 said:


> Hoplias Aimara....Goliath Wolf Fish
> 
> http://f15.aaa.livedoor.jp/~ichthy/thai/aimara4.jpg


dead link :rasp:


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I don't mean to question Erik with the Aimara call, but I need a pic before I can ID.

BTW, what country are you located in?


----------

